
Cruise Automation: San Francisco Maneuvers - mdm_312
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJQLEETP98U&feature=youtu.be
======
masonic
It's nice that they coded human-like workarounds to illegal stops (at the
expense of doing illegal maneuvers of its own), but it's disturbing that every
time it does so, it inexplicably stops for a moment (as if to ponder what it
has done), sometimes abruptly, before proceeding.

